# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Acne Derm bez recepty

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Od dłuższego czasu mam problemy z cerą, byłem u dermatologa i przepisał mi właśnie Acne Derm. 
Można kupić bez recepty. Smaruję się tydzień. Bezpośrednio po nałożeniu kremu czuję delikatne szczypanie. Pewnie działa  :Smile:  
Po jakim czasie mogę spodziewać się efektów? 
Jest ktoś kto stosował ten krem?

----------


## Piotr

Ja stosuję go już jakiś czas i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## kusy

Ja używam ten krem, ale zaskórniki koszmarne jak były tak są. W tej kwestii nic się nie zmieniło od pół roku używania  :Frown:  Nic mnie nie piecze, nie szczypie, ewentualnie matuje na ok 2-3 godz. 
Owszem muszę stwierdzić że rozjaśnia, ale nie oczyszcza w moim przypadku.

----------


## Kinga

To prawda, na przebarwienia jest doskonały. Moja mama stosowała na plamy po słońcu i w ciągu tygodnia zauważyła już efekty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Agnieszka

A jaka jest cena tego kremu??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ok. 15-20 zł

pozdr.

----------

